# Grafiker bei einem Spielehersteller



## Sarkys (4. November 2007)

Hallo,

Ich bin nun 18 Jahre alt und beende dieses Jahr mein Abitur. Dannach möchte ich weiter in Richtung Grafiker studieren, vor allem 3D und Animation. 
Ich habe mich bereits ausgiebig infomiert und weis auch schon welche Hochschule für mich geeignet wäre. (Spezielle Hochschule für Grafik, mit einem Bachelor Abschluss in techniques graphiques < ich studiere in Belgien)
Was mich aber vor allem interessiert, ist meine Berufsaussicht. Mein Traum wäre es bei einer einem Spielehersteller zu arbeiten (z.B. Pirania Bites) und halt 3D Modelle für Spiele zu erstellen, usw.
Es wäre toll, wenn sich hier einige Grafiker finden, die schon im Beruf drin sind und da mal ein par "reale" Infos geben könnten. Am besten natürlich Leute, die bei einer Spielfirma arbeiten.
Wie kommt man an so einen Job? Wie sieht die Bezahlung aus? Wie muss man arbeiten? etc.
Sind vielleicht ein par viele Fragen auf einmal, aber ich würde halt gerne so einen Einblick in das Berufsleben und Jobsuche bekommen.
Natürlich muss es nicht nur für Spiele sein, allgemein 3D Grafiker dürfen sich auch gern zu Wort melden 

Zum einen möchte ich so sehen, obs das Richtige für mich ist (obwohl ich mir da schon sehr sicher bin), zum anderen würd ich mit gern vorstellen können, wie es sich so als Grafiker lebt, bzw. wie man überhaupt einen Job bekommt.

Sarkys


----------



## schutzgeist (6. November 2007)

Hast denn schon Praktikas in der Richtung absolviert?
Sowas vermittelt immerhin auch schonmal einen ersten, "echten" Eindruck.


----------



## Newb (6. November 2007)

Hi,

bei Piranha Bytes kannste nicht arbeiten wenn du den Namen falsch schreibst - Ersteindruck 6 ^^
Ne mal ernsthaft, es gibt kostenpflichtige Akademien (mehr im unteren drittel Deutschlands, Bayern usw.) da lässt sich sowas in einer dreijährigen Ausbildung erlernen (Programmierung, 3D-Modeling, Gestaltung usw...) und Leute die da rausgehen sind für Spielefirmen auch recht interessant - Gute Ausbildung. Ich denke aber auch, wenn du etwas in Richtung 3D studierst und in diesem Studium auch viele Kenntnisse erlangst was 3D-Programme wie CInema4D und 3DsMax angeht - würd ich mich da einfach mal bewerben. 

Lass dir aber sagen: Zu den großen bekannten Spielefirmen wollen alle ^^


----------



## MiMi (6. November 2007)

Ja ich will auch , aber eher zu EA oder Blizzard (bissel vom wow Geld abstauben)


----------



## Sarkys (6. November 2007)

Hach ja, Piranha Bytes war ja nur ein Beispiel ^^
Also Praktika habe ich noch keine absolviert, deshalb frage ich ja hier nach, um etwas Lebensgefühl und Eindruck zu erfahren. 
Was die Akademien angeht: Ich glaube mal, dass meine Haute Ecole in Belgien genau das ist wovon du sprichst. Da mach ich auch halt 3 Jahre lang Ausbildung mit einem Bachelor Abschluss in 3D. Im ersten Jahr ist etwas Allgemein gehalten (Auch Photoshop, Layout, etc.) und ab dem 2. Jahr kann man sich spezialisieren (für mich dann in Richtung 3D und Animation).
Ich denke mal von der Vorplanung habe ich alles richtig gemacht, daran solls nicht scheitern. 
Aber ich wüsste nunmal gerne wie mein Leben in 3 Jahren aussehen könnte. Also wie ich an einen Job komme (Großes Ziel halt Spielehersteller ^^) und wie mein Arbeitsalltag aussehen könnte.

Sarkys


----------



## Michael Engel (6. November 2007)

Spielehersteller in Deutschland gibt es leider ja nicht allzuviele. Zumindest wenn man irgendwohin möchte die auch Spiele für den Internationalen Markt herstellen und nicht 3,50€ Software für den Krabbeltisch.

Die meiner meinung nach Besten sind ja nicht mehr... Crytek zieht aus Deutschland weg. Massive (Aquanox) hat dicht gemacht. Blue Bytes machen nichts mehr auser weiterzusiedeln unter Französischer Flagge. Egosoft kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das es allzugut geht.


Allgemein haben die Firmen alle kein Geld. Ich hatte mich damals vor dem Bankrott bei einigen Beworben. Alle schrieben das es ihnen Leid tut, aber finanzielle mittel nicht für Azubi`s reichen. Das man in 5 Jahren wieder kommen soll mit Berufserfahrung.


Im Ausland hat man sicherlich bessere Chancen....


----------



## Sarkys (6. November 2007)

Also was meine mögliche Arbeitsstelle angeht, bin ich nicht örtlich gebunden.
Wenn ich mit meiner Ausbildung fertig bin, werde ich Französisch, Niederländisch, Englisch, Deutsch und Russisch praktisch fließend sprechen können. 
Aber ich denke auch, dass diese Firmen lieber Leute mit Berufserfahrung nehmen ... vll fang ich mal kleiner an bei nem kleinen Filmprojekt oder so.
Aber meine eigentliche Frage ist noch nicht beantwortet 
Vielleicht könnte es mir auch helfen, wenn ihr schreibt, wie ihr angefangen habt und zu eurem jetzigen Job gekommen seid.

Sarkys


----------



## mki_germo (7. November 2007)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal direkt bei den entsprechenden Firmen anfragen, ob sich einer der Grafiker dazu bereiterklärt, mal ein bischen aus dem Nähkästchen zu plaudern. Zum einen bekommst du dadurch schonmal einen Einblick, zum anderen zeigst du einem potentiellen Arbeitgeber, das du dich ernsthaft für die Sache interessierst. Zudem bekommst du bei erfolgreichem Kontakt auch noch einen Ansprechpartner für eine potentielle, spätere Bewerbung, frei nach dem Motto: Kontakte schaden immer nur dem, der keine hat. Un mehr als "nein" sagen können die entprechenden Leute ja auch nicht.


Gruss, Manuel


----------



## hierbavida (8. November 2007)

Ich habe als Artdirector 4 Jahre bei einem der Top50 Agenturen Deutschlands durch gehalten, zum Schluß stand die Frage: Familie und Gesundheit oder Job. Ich entschied mich für die Familie, mit der Konsequenz, daß ich nicht wieder in den kreativen Bereich hineinkam. Allerdings habe ich ein Alter, in dem man bereits im Vorruhestand sein sollte.
Bei der Produktion gab es 2 Eckpunkte, die auch auf die Mitarbeiter harte Auswirkungen hatten: Termin und Budget!
Termin bedeutete manchmal 14-18Stunden Arbeit am Tag und dann andere Tage, wo kaum Arbeit vorhanden war, d.h Überstunden abfeiern. Das Budget wurde immer enger, auch Präsentationen wurden kaum noch bezahlt. Darüberhinaus drängten hervorragende Grafiker und Designer aus Osteuropa und Asien zu Preisen, die unter einer Azubi-Bezahlung lagen, auf dem Markt. Darauf reagierte ich in der Form, dass Spitzendesigner nur noch Ihre hochwertige kreative Arbeit ausführten, die Zuarbeit kam von der Masse der Mitarbeiter. Auch feste Mitarbeiter, die aufhörten, wurden durch Freelancer ersetzt. Darüberhinaus wurden Praktikaplätze geschaffen und Grafik- und Designerstudentenjobs wurden eingerichtet. 
Die Arbeit war auch für die Mitarbeiter zum großen Teil nicht kreativ, d.h. scannen, Scans bearbeiten, nach Anweisung des Designers Pfade und Masken erstellen, etc.

In anderen Berufen sieht es auch nicht anders aus, also erst einmal Praktika machen, hereinriechen und dann entscheiden, ob dies der Beruf wäre. Seit meinem 12 Lebensjahr begleitet mich Bildgestaltung und ohne die heutigen digitalen Möglichkeiten kann ich mir ein Leben gar nicht vorstellen, obwohl es sich von Bits und Bytes schwer leben läßt.

Bei einer großen Agentur wollen viele arbeiten, die Hierachien geben Karrierechancen und das Unternehmen einen guten Namen. 
Der Vorteil einer kleinen Agentur ist ein breites und vielseitiges Arbeitsfeld, auch gesammelte Erfahrungen werden in einer kleinen Fa. mehr geschätzt (anerkannt?), jedoch kaum Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten. 

Hoffe einige Denkanregungen gegeben zu haben.

hierbavida


----------

